# Puppy Critique - Trent, 15 weeks



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

These are all from within the last two weeks. After all that compliment fishing, some criticism would be appreciated. Any critiques of the little puppy?

Pedigree:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/593853.html









































































*hiding*









baby pic!


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

Beautiful, just beautiful! (I'm no good at critiques)


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Can you get someone to help you do some stacked photos?


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

What a handsome boy!!


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Handsome puppy, but I think a stacked photo would be needed to show off his structure.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Alright - my sister and I tried to get some stacks out of him. For the most part, we failed. He really doesn't like standing in one position for any amount of time. But here's what we got -


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Very handsome puppy. I can sympathize with the stacking problems, my 17 week old puppy HATES standing still, lol.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

He's a doll! Gorgeous puppy, Bella's drooling over here.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: ReiThese are all from within the last two weeks. After all that compliment fishing, some criticism would be appreciated. Any critiques of the little puppy?


I am 100% sure that is a German Shepherd.
^ (for my critique)

CUTIE PATOOTIE PUPPY for my compliment though


----------

